

Ask HN: Review my project - User test your iOS app's iTunes landing page - msencenb

Looking for some feedback on a site I put together recently. Goal here is to test your iTunes landing page against a competitors iTunes landing page to see which app potential users would rather download.<p>http://www.iosuserfeedback.com
======
dclaysmith
Clickable: <http://www.iosuserfeedback.com>

I don't develop iphone apps but I immediately see value in the service. That
being said...

I'm curious as to how you present the side-by-side view. Much of the content
in the iTunes page is (directly) out of one's control (Customer Reviews,
Customers Also Bought, Ratings etc). So you would be comparing primarily the
logo and the description. It would be great if there was a way you could
blacken out/shade the areas someone _can't control_ so that what you _can
change_ (and therefore what is being tested) can stand out.

Good luck!

~~~
msencenb
Thanks! Also I like your idea of being able to control what is being tested
more.. will have to think about that.

To your point about much of it being outside of your control... this is true;
however the little bit you do control (that tiny description) can make a big
impact. I see the service as a way to test the limited copy of your app page.

As a side note... I ran a test with one of my own older (a quotes app) and
over 50% of the respondents said they wouldn't pick my app because it was
simply randomized quotes instead of categories (competitor) so I did get some
insight as to what my potential user values more from a feature perspective as
well.

